# DOM: Attribut und Inhalt eines Elements nachträglich ändern?



## Jannek (21. Apr 2007)

Ich erzeuge ein neues Document:

```
Document doc = null;
try{
	DocumentBuilderFactory factory = DocumentBuilderFactory.newInstance();
	DocumentBuilder docBuilder = factory.newDocumentBuilder();
	doc = docBuilder.newDocument();
}
catch (Exception e){
	System.out.println(e.getMessage());
}
```

dann lege ich das Wurzelelement und ein paar weitere Elemente an:

```
Element root = doc.createElement("root");
doc.appendChild(root);		

Element e1 = doc.createElement("vorname");		
e1.setTextContent("Max");			
root.appendChild(e1);

Element e2 = doc.createElement("nachname");		
e2.setTextContent("Mustermann");			
root.appendChild(e2);
```

Element e3 = doc.createElement("nachname");		
e3.setTextContent("Adresse");
e3.setAttribute("Ort","Hamburg");			
root.appendChild(e3);[/code]

Wie kann ich jetzt nachträglich Attribute und Elemente verändern?
Ich würde mir am liebsten eine Methode schreiben, der ich das Document sowie einen ID für das Element und den Wert übergebe ungefähr so:

```
public void setElement(Document doc, Element id, String wert){
	
}
```

Wäre super wenn mir da jmd helfen könnte!


----------



## javaMann (6. Mai 2007)

Das würde mich ebenfalls interessieren!!!!


----------



## ARadauer (16. Mai 2007)

schließe mich an,


----------



## kleiner_held (16. Mai 2007)

Hm alle wollen es, aber ich mir nicht sicher was sie eigentlich wollen 

Eventuell ist es das: JXPath - Apache Implementierung von XPath


----------

